# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Studio, AI fitness app, Exer Labs, Inc., Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Exer Labs, Inc.

exerstudio.com

producthunt.com/posts/exer-studio-2

----------


## Airicist

Exer Studio - Workout summaries, leaderboards and real time effort tracking for remote workouts

Sep 2, 2020




> Purpose-built for coaches and fitpros who run virtual workouts, Exer Studio gives users real time effort scores using just the camera on their laptop.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exer Labs raises $2 million and launches computer vision app for Peloton-style coached workouts"

by Dean Takahashi
October 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Denver start-up uses artificial intelligence for at-home workouts"

by Brian Sanders
November 19, 2020

----------

